# Waxing



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Recently (July) I used some stuff called "Gel-Gloss" to wax our camper, Wow! really brought out the shine, and seems to be lasting MUCH longer than any of the
other products we had used. Water still beads up, and black streaks are almost
non-existant. The best part was that I didn't have to wash the camper first, and
still got great results







The camper wasn't that dirty, just a lot of black streaks
and just looked real dingy. I applied the Gel-Gloss with a damp wash rag, just
rinsed it out when it got too dirty, then buffed with old bath towels. This stuff
buffs out real easy - lots faster than the car-type liquid wax I had used before.
I also had tried the spray-on RV protectants, but personally think it was a waste
of time - One good rain and it was gone.
Anyway, gotta look sharp going down the road, right?


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I FULLY agree. GOT to look good in the campgrounds. I usually wash the 250 before heading out too. Glad to know I'm not the only one that thinks that way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you look good, you feel good I always say









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use GEL GLOSS on the OUTBACK too. Works great on my Jaccuzzi as well. Good stuff.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Another Gel Gloss fan here too. Wax on - Wax off







It also has a mild abrasive that removes oxidation. Great stuff. Comes off easy too


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Where could I get "Gel Gloss" ?









Thanks
MaeJae


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

MaeJae, we haven't bought any gel gloss yet....we have used the full timer's choice rv wash/wax and the black streak remover. Looks like Camping World has the gel gloss (wonder if the local hardware store would have it too







)

I will have to remember to pick some up the next time we are up there at Camping World. Thanks for the product recommendation RVCarolina!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've seen it at Ace Hardware and Camping World. For those who use it, do you use the RV version or the regular version?

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...346&prodID=1554

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...cfm?prodID=1736

and what about Protect All?

So far, I've just used Turtle Wax Car Wash and Wax combo cleaner. Need to get somthing more lasting.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Does GelGloss have Carnauba wax in it? I thought I read not to use it if you live in a hot climate. ???









Thanks 
MaeJae


----------

